# Cigüeñal (en un auto)



## Matuka

Amigos, como traducirían uds
*"cigüeñal"*

yo no tengo idea... es una parte del auto.


----------



## Jannet

crankshaft


----------



## PEF

Sí, crankshaft = cigüeñal. Aquí tienes una definición.

suerte!


----------



## Martha Granda

Hola!!
Porfa!! Me pueden ayudar con el concepto de Cigueñal???
Gracias!!


----------



## Dlyons

Martha Granda said:


> Hola!!
> Porfa!! Me pueden ayudar con el concepto de Cigueñal???
> Gracias!!



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigüeñal


----------



## Soledad Medina

Cigueñal se traduce al inglés como crankshaft.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Big Egg

I think it's a "crankshaft", isn't it??


----------



## Martha Granda

Gracias a todos por la ayuda!!

Yes, it is!! 
Thanks!


----------



## alberto magnani

(Disculpen pero es cigüeñal)  (ü)


----------



## joindrepay

hola a todos los usuarios. Tengo problemas con esta palabra en Español ''Cigüeñal''. 
Gracias!!


----------



## Marxelo

Un cigüeñal es esto. En inglés sería Crankshaft.


----------



## joindrepay

gracias muchas gracias


----------

